# any an idea about



## ahmad83it (May 10, 2009)

hiiii all

is there anybody has an idea about furnitured apartment wages monthly , yearly


i will be very gratfull


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

are you asking how much furnished apartments cost? It all depends on the city and very rarely can you find one that is furnished. They will have however a fridge and stove.


----------



## richieyu (May 30, 2009)

They are generally Hotel pricing. $120 and up per night. You can probably get some discounts and lower it a bit when you stay for months at a time. 

Main difference between these and the hotel: 
Furnished suites will have a kitchen and laundry en suite or within the building.
Hotels get you daily house keeping instead of weekly.

cheers,
Richie Yu


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a different opinion but of course you guys have lived here longer...when I searched for apartments before I moved here this year (here=toronto), I noticed a ton of landlords adverts included furnished apartments and the costs werent astounding or significantly more. Maybe it was a slow period but I did see them.


----------



## richieyu (May 30, 2009)

There's various options and reasons why the price may vary. Perhaps the size of the place? Location/proximity to public transit? Basement apartment? Cleaning your own place? Wash your own linens? Coin laundry? Amenities in the building and/or neighborhood? Groceries downstairs? Swimming pool and gym in the building?

I guess it really depends on what you are looking for. You get what you pay for I suppose.


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

richieyu said:


> There's various options and reasons why the price may vary. Perhaps the size of the place? Location/proximity to public transit? Basement apartment? Cleaning your own place? Wash your own linens? Coin laundry? Amenities in the building and/or neighborhood? Groceries downstairs? Swimming pool and gym in the building?
> 
> I guess it really depends on what you are looking for. You get what you pay for I suppose.


Thats fine but there are people letting out furnished apartments was my point AND not for huge amounts of $$. So there are options besides hotels that one can consider was also my other point. 

What you mentioned of course common knowledge/sense..there are definitely the determinants of rent, you are 100% correct.


----------



## jamescruz (May 9, 2009)

I am not sure if you are asking for the rent of the furnished apartment. But these are pretty costly and are not a good choice of if you are looking for a short term stay but if you are looking for a long term stay you can still go for it.


----------

